# Portsmouth, VA CPC-A seeking full-time employment in Hampton Roads



## bbspicer@gmail.com (Oct 22, 2011)

Brandine B. Spicer
17 Chowan Dr.
 Portsmouth,  VA 23701

Phone 757 3933359


bbspicer@gmail.com


PROFILE
I am a certified professional coder and customer service professional with a wealth of managerial and office experience.  I have managed stores and sales staff both large and small, and am seeking out a position with a medical practice looking for someone who is hard working, dedicated, and energetic.

EXPERIENCE
General Manager, Borders Books and Music: Newport News, VA — 2005-2011
I had many positions in this store, including Office Supervisor, Training Supervisor, Inventory/Operations Manager, Sales Manager, and General Manager.  My customer service and sales driving skills are exemplary, and were the main focus of my job.  I took it upon myself to team up with the Boys and Girls Clubs of the VA Peninsula, and help them collect almost $100,000 in books over a 3 year period.  In addition, I set up the entire back office and my own filing system for the new store, created schedules and managed payroll for 45 employees, trained employees in all aspects of their jobs, handled many Human Resource and customer service issues, managed the back office, managed all incoming and outgoing merchandise and supplies, and supervised all aspects of the day to day running of a 5 million dollar bookstore. 
Associate Manager,  Waldenbooks:  Virginia Beach, VA  — 1998-2005
As an associate manager at Waldenbooks, I managed a small staff in a 2 million dollar store.  Our main focus was personal customer service, with a special focus on our surrounding community.  I developed very keen selling skills here, with a host of every day customers consistently wanting one on one help with their purchasing decisions.  I also managed every aspect of the running of a book store, including but not limited to office management, training, payroll, scheduling, inventory management, employee development, hiring/firing, loss prevention, and opening/ closing the store.   
Manager, Strawberries Music; Norwich, CT — 1996-1998
At Strawberries, I was the manager of a small music retail store through many highs and lows, including a corporate buy out.  I managed all aspects of running a music store, including but not limited to staffing, inventory, scheduling and payroll, making sales quotas, concert ticket sales, and loss prevention.

EDUCATION
I recently completed an AAPC CPC course with Patricia Cox through Riverside Hospital and passed my certification exam, making me a certified coder (CPC-A).  I attended The University of Connecticut and two semesters at Tidewater Community College, where I recently completed a Medical Terminology course. I am a current member of the AAPC- member #01196878

REFERENCES
Patricia Cox
Medical Coding Educator
757-869-4316
patcox1234@aol.com


John Shenk                                                                                                                                 
Regional Merchandising Manager- Borders Group, Inc.
410-570-2761
shenkj3@cox.net

Angel Pereira
General Manager- Waldenbooks
757-232-6164
apereira74@verizon.net


----------



## lec121661 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Employment Opportunities*

Hello Ms. Spicer give me a call I have a position open for a patient account rep at EVMS we can set up an appointment 757-446-71871 

Thanks

LaTanya  Cross, CPC, CCS-P


----------

